# Gravestone Stakes



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

Ok, so usually I have plastic stakes that I hold my gravestones in the ground with, but this year it was pretty windy and a lot broke and I had gravestones all over my yard/woods. So, what does everyone else use? Any help woould be appreciated.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

I cut down a bunch of 1 x 3s until they were about 2 1/2 feet long. Made one end pointed and hammered them into the ground. Then I just took a piece of wire and tied the tombstone to the stake. They held up in pretty strong winds, and I'm talking about really light weight tombstones too


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

I use 2' lengths of 3/8" rebar. I gorilla glue 1' pieces of 1/2" plastic electrical conduit to the back of each stone. It makes it darn simple to set up, move, and take down, as well as being very resistant to wind.

Craig


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

All of my gravestones are made of the 2" pink foam insulation. I cut a "V" shape out of the back of eachstone about 3/4" deep and then use construction adhesive such as PL300 or some other foam safe version to glue 1' pieces of 1/2" pvc pipe in the "V" shape grooves. This method gives the PVC a lot more suface area to glue to and seems to hold up well. I then paint the back of the stone and the pipe with falt black latex paint and once dry simply place the 1/2" PVC over rebar that has been driven into the ground. Like Craig said, being able to simply slip the stone over the rebar is very simple. You drive the rebar in the ground and don't risk beating your stone to death.


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

I went with 1/2 rebar as well, but I ran out of time and did not get ovc attached to the back so I had to drill a hole down the middle of the stones. Managed not to ruin any fronts, just two backs 

12" for the short stones and 18 for the taller. 6" into the ground was all I needed, but the ground here is hard as rock red clay.


----------



## Rascal (Sep 24, 2008)

I use a metal wire I purchased at Lowe's. It's sold in a spool of wire, about 12 or 14 gauge. I use the same stuff as frames for bluckeys. 

I just cut a 12" piece off (or longer for bigger tombstones) and hammer it into the ground. One is good for most, but the big ones get two.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

I use rebar as well. I cut it into about 1.5 to 2 foot lengths with one end cut at an angle to make it penetrate the ground (it's very hard here). I glue peices of plywood to the back of the tombstones, pound two stakes in the ground and use metal strapping drilled into the plywood and over the rebar to attach it. The plywood gives it some weight. We've had major windstorms here (in the mountains) and I haven't lost one yet.


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

I use 1 x2's cut to a point, about 24" long and gorilla glued to the back of the tombstones, and pound 'em about 6" into the ground. Never had a problem, and a just a couple side to side nudges loosens them right up and out.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I used metal tent stakes..one in each corner but one from front to back then one from back thru front.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

I didn't have the time this year to put a graveyard but I'll sure heed this advice when I do it next year.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

The larger items are rebar/pvc but for the smaller ones I use election signs last year we had a local so the day after I drove around and picked up a bunch not only do they hold well but they look cool when the grave stones flap in the wind. Plus the bits you dont use make excellent dows


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm too lazy to cut points on the ends of 1x2s, so I just get a bundle of those yard stakes they sell at Home Depot (same thing, less work)


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice! thanks everyone!


----------

